# PC Ports wont open to host a game (NO ROUTER) PC to PC LAN ONLY



## murkusdagger (Apr 30, 2014)

I recently purchased a new laptop that came with Windows 8. Now, I'm not at all certain the issue is windows 8 related. 

So I've been trying to host games with friends in multi-player (minecraft, terraria, risk of rain, borderlands, etc) but they never can seem to join my game. I've tried turning off my firewall and my antivirus. (I wasn't even on the internet, so it wasn't a big risk) We're connecting by ethernet, PC to PC, and I've ensured our IP addresses are in the same subnet.

So here's the kicker: I can join any game, so long as they host it, not me. And i can ping their PCs just fine, but if they try to ping my machine they get a "Destination Host Unreachable". 

Anyone have any clue as to what could be blocking my ports from opening?

PS: don't worry about burying me with jargon, I'm a network administrator in training.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I assume you are using a Crossover cable and not a standard Ethernet Cable? 
Have you assigned a Static IP address for all the computers playing the game? and is it in the same scope as the other computers? (eg) 192.168.2.x ?
Go to each computer and go to Search and type *CMD* Right click the *CMD* results and* Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type
*ipconfig /all *and press enter. Copy the text and paste it into your next post.
You might get a better response if you post in the online gaming forum or the Networking forum: Online/Network Gaming Support


----------



## murkusdagger (Apr 30, 2014)

Yeah we have static IP addresses. I've set myself up as 10.10.10.10 /28 and and friends' are 10.10.10.5-9 /28.

As I said in the first post I can connect to them just fine, so long as *they* host the game. Its just traffic going the other way that doesn't work. They can't ping my interface, and if I check the game's ports (ie:7777) with netstat, they are not open.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type *ipconfig /all *and press enter. Copy the text and paste it into your next post.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

If 
You can ping them,
They can ping each other,
but they can't ping you,
It sounds like your firewall (or some other program on your pc) is still restricting incoming traffic. I would double check you have your firewall disabled.

But still do as Spunk.funk requests above anyway.


----------



## murkusdagger (Apr 30, 2014)

Ok I can show you the ipconfig when I get home tonight. 

But off-hand I can tell you this much:

ipv4 address 10.10.10.10
subnet-mask 255.255.255.240

No default-gateway
No DHCP
No DNS
No NetBios

I just don't see what you expect to see from an ipconfig. This is LAN only. There aren't even any switches or routers here. just one PC plugged into another.


----------



## murkusdagger (Apr 30, 2014)

C:\Users\cheat_000>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Murkus-Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FC-F8-AE-00-A2-07
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FC-F8-AE-00-A2-04
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

*Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR8171/8175 PCI-E Gigabi
t Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.30)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 28-D2-44-3B-A3-83
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.10(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.240
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled*

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless-N 7260
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FC-F8-AE-00-A2-03
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, April 30, 2014 8:47:53 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, May 1, 2014 8:47:53 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.75.75.75
75.75.76.76
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6ab8:140f:726:9d2b:7a76(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::140f:726:9d2b:7a76%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 369098752
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-33-3A-B2-28-D2-44-3B-A3-83

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{1444E1B0-5349-4119-B170-0108ADB5CD2B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F9819962-9F82-4944-9036-4E397659F04A}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\cheat_000>


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Your Wireless is enabled. Try disconnecting the Wireless and turn off the Windows Firewall.
Make sure Network Discovery is turned on. Make sure File Sharing is turned on. If any computers are Windows XP, turn Off Simple File Sharing on them.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

> I just don't see what you expect to see from an ipconfig. This is LAN only. There aren't even any switches or routers here. just one PC plugged into another.


Then how are you managing to connect more than one PC?


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

looks like he has not enabled incoming connections


----------



## murkusdagger (Apr 30, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> Your Wireless is enabled. Try disconnecting the Wireless and turn off the Windows Firewall.
> Make sure Network Discovery is turned on. Make sure File Sharing is turned on. If any computers are Windows XP, turn Off Simple File Sharing on them.


We've tried disabling the wireless already to no effect. 2 of the other machines are also windows 8, and the other is a windows 7 machine. As i said earlier their firewalls are having no issues. I can ping them fine and such. But they can't ping me.




jimscreechy said:


> Then how are you managing to connect more than one PC?


I only connect to 1 PC at a time; when I was talking about the other PC's I connect to, I meant there are 3 other people I connect my PC to for gaming, but we only pair up 2 PCs at any given time.

just the one ethernet port on my machine to the one ethernet port on another machine.




roodap said:


> looks like he has not enabled incoming connections


where do you see that? and how do I fix that?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You certainly can keep trying to do this the hard way, but this would be a cake walk if you all plugged into a router.


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

Windows 8.1 Allow incoming VPN connection - Super User
there are some ideas. but make sure to put back ll settings before going on the net.
it should work.

you may try to use teamviewer or ultravnc or some such program to control computers each other.


----------



## murkusdagger (Apr 30, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> You certainly can keep trying to do this the hard way, but this would be a cake walk if you all plugged into a router.


We've played games plugged into a router too. also played off wifi. But none of those options fix THIS problem that's coming from my machine, that is i can't be the host, and i can't be pinged.

the reason we mainly play connected by just an ethernet is because we have laptops, and we often play where ever we are, be it school, the library, at the park, etc, and we can't always use the networks that are available there for gaming.

EVEN PLUGGED INTO A ROUTER, I CAN'T HOST THE GAME. THE CONNECTION IS NOT THE PROBLEM. I KNOW THIS, BECAUSE I CAN CONNECT TO A GAME HOSTED ON MY FRIEND'S MACHINE JUST FINE.


----------



## murkusdagger (Apr 30, 2014)

roodap said:


> Windows 8.1 Allow incoming VPN connection - Super User
> there are some ideas. but make sure to put back ll settings before going on the net.
> it should work.
> 
> you may try to use teamviewer or ultravnc or some such program to control computers each other.


I'll give this a shot. I've tried hamachi already, but i didn't realize i could make a VPN with in windows software. my friend should be here soon.


----------



## murkusdagger (Apr 30, 2014)

Well unfortunately the VPN solution bears the same results. I can connect one way, but the connections do not seem to work the other way.


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

ultravnc has a server and a viewer. if you setup ultravnc in both /all machines you can connect any or all of them.
you set password for each machine and its name
i have done with 3 computers and can operate any machine from any machine.
when connecting to internet be sure to switch off the ultravnc server.
from ultravnc viewer you can log on to other machines nd vise versa
you will get to the other machine's desktop and from there you can work to your games or what ever.


----------

